# New From Wisconsin



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

Finally got my registration confirmation out of the spam folder.
Picked up my new 2011 Outback 277RL .... just in time to start winterizing it.
In love with that floor plan and looking forward to the Spring of 2012.
Will get some pictures before the snow falls.
Mike and Pat


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Welcome!
You will find a lot of good information here.
Where abouts in Wisconsin?
bbwb


----------



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

bbwb said:


> Welcome!
> You will find a lot of good information here.
> Where abouts in Wisconsin?
> bbwb


Southeastern part - Pell Lake (Walworth County) ... just south of Lake Geneva ... almost in Illinois


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome to the group. We are starting to get a bit of a cluster in the Chicagoland area. Man.....can you believe it is going to dip down to 30 degrees already tomorrow night? Oh well; spring is right around the corner, right?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the newOutback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

*Welcome to Outbackers!*


----------



## wiscoheels (Oct 24, 2009)

Welcome to the world of Outback and to the Outbackers. It becomes a long winter as you wait to get the camper out in the Spring for the maiden trip. So Welcome. We live in Central Wisconsin and enjoy camping near Portage.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Gr8daggett said:


> Welcome to the group. We are starting to get a bit of a cluster in the Chicagoland area.


Ain't that the truth!! I'm going to start to have to pack more than one "green bottle" per weekend! (wink, wink, nudge, nudge)


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

Welcome to the group.. I'm just a few weeks senior to you here ..


----------



## Administrator (Dec 4, 2007)

Welcome aboard!


----------

